# Aumentar alcance de mini camara wifi



## sebaclon2 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hola a todos!!

Hace poco me compre una camarita inalambrica funciona bien, pero su recepcion  no es tan buena que digamos cuando muevo la camarita se distorciona mucho la imagen y  si la llevo lejos o peor si lo llevo tras una pared no recibe nada es  muy debil la señal...

Habria una forma de aplicar algo de electronica para aumentar la  potencia de transmision wifi algo asi como un amplificador RF.?

Lo quiero poner a un robot que estoy armando y me gustaria ver imagen a  larga distancia!!!!

Detalles de la mini cam:

*Características técnicas:*



Resolución: 628 x 582 (PAL) / 510  x 492 (NTSC)
Ángulo de visión: 54 grados
Potencia de transmisión: 150mW
Alcance: 30m / 100m (muros / libre)
Alimentación eléctrica: DC 8V 200mA o batería de 9V
 
Adjunto la imagen del kit de la mini cam


Espero sus respuestas desde ya Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## germann24n (Feb 10, 2011)

hola, la verdd que no te puedo ayudar en cuanto a un circuito electronico para eso, ya que soy principiante en esto.
pero proba agregandole una buena antena a la cam, que podes adaptar al robot, y otra buena antena a la bace, eso te tendria que aumentar bastante la señal, ya que la antena de la cam es sol un pequeño cable, y la de la bace deja que desear
saludos!


----------



## sebaclon2 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hola germann Gracias por la respuesta!!

Si yo tambien pienso lo mismo, agregarle una antena poco mas larga para una mejor recepcion y transmision de señal RF (wifi en este caso)...

Lo que pienso hacer es agregarle una antena telescopica al robot esa antena va a ir el cable del receptor del control del robot, que lo voy a controlar con un controlsito y tambien el cable del emisor de la cam, esto no va a afectar ya que son frecuencias diferentes voy a probar eso y veo que tal..!!

Adjunto la imagen del control RF de 8 canales que arme que funciona super bien unos 150 m de distancia!!!

Este es el link del circuito que monte:

http://www.robotpy.com/tutoriales/68-control-por-radio-frecuencia-para-robot

que por sierto es una muy buena pagina dedicada a la robotica!!!

Saludos


----------



## germann24n (Feb 13, 2011)

exelente ese circuito para 8 canales, muy util, felicitaciones!


----------



## gca (Feb 24, 2011)

Lo que te combien es usar una antena como la del receptor en la camara y al receptor armar una antena dipolo que es sensilla de armar. Con esto alcansaria bien para los 150 metros.

Saludos


----------



## zxeth (Feb 25, 2011)

no creo que sea wifi eso. Tengo una parecida pero en lugar de espiar sirve para la puerta de casa . Si era wifi podias poner un Ap o un repitidor, pero eso debe andar en menos de 1Ghz (un wifi anda por los 2,5Ghz)


----------

